# Sony xe-744



## cjandura (Dec 3, 2010)

trying to deside if its worth the trouble to install this in my DD.i found it NIB in a old storage tub i have with a SS MC500 & 500sx been in there since i was about 19.just dont know if the quality will be upto par with my other newer equipment.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd use it if I didn't have a DSP...


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'd give It a shot in a system. It was pretty good back in the day so really no worries that it isn't capable of being a good performer today. Here's a link to its operating manual:

https://docs.sony.com/release/XE744.PDF


----------

